Ask HN: Is a GitHub profile or a personal website more important as a portfolio? - narner
======
skylark
If you're about to apply for jobs and this isn't your first job, the most
important thing you can do is grind interview problems. I haven't had any
GitHub activity for the last year, don't have a personal site, and have had no
problem getting job offers. At the end of the day, I've found that most
interviewers will make a gut decision about you based entirely on your
interview performance - the ones who factor in other things are rather rare.

------
minimaxir
Why not both?

~~~
narner
Oh, I'd definitely say both! But, I feel that a lot of my most compelling work
in on my GitHub (mostly OSS contributions), rather than on my website.

